# A way to discover other things...



## Erzie (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello,

I came here because I like, sometimes, to practice my english, and i thought it would be interesting to discuss with people overseas. I'm sure we have lot of things in commun... but also differences that I'm curious about.

I'm french, from Brittany, and I own two horses:
- Bellinda, my old friend, anglo arab, 27 years old this year.
- Sherpa, cob normand (draft horse, but not as huge as percheron for exemple... I'm not sure that this bredd is well known out of France), 10 years old this year

:gallop:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome, and your English is quite good . Perhaps you could post some photos of your horses . Do you ride the draft horse, or drive it?


----------



## Erzie (Feb 6, 2016)

I ride him. He was supposed to be driven, but his ex-owner had a accident with him, and he gave him to me.

This was two years ago, when he was in a livery yard:










This is now, at home:










At home, with my mare:










And when he was a baby










My old lady:










Three years ago I think?










This is a bit older, but she doesn't change that much, probably beacause we are both silly.


----------



## Erzie (Feb 6, 2016)

I tried to post photo but I think they might have been blocked because some are signed (they were made by a friend of mine).

I ride my draft horse yes. He was supposed to be driven but his ex owner couldn't get along with him and had an accident driving him. So he gave him to me.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our Paint horses in North Carolina!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Erzie (Feb 6, 2016)

I try with others photos, not signed ones (mine, but they are not as beautifull as my friend's)

My crazy old lady:










And my big baby (ridden by a friend):


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, your BIG guy is just my style~~~!!! very handsome.


----------



## Erzie (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanck you for my Sherpa. He is a nice horse... and a bit of a clown too!










But even if I know him since he was a baby, it's with my other horse that I have a great history! We tried everything that crossed my mind and that's just great! She is like my horse soulmate.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this makes me laugh!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Me too. I had to 'quote to see it' so will try to post it again here.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like I missed a lot of pics, so will copy and paste OP's entire post here:


Thanck you for my Sherpa. He is a nice horse... and a bit of a clown too!










But even if I know him since he was a baby, it's with my other horse that I have a great history! We tried everything that crossed my mind and that's just great! She is like my horse soulmate.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

